# Phragmipedium cardinale ‘Lisa’ AM/AOS



## Erythrone (Mar 5, 2011)

The first flower is much larger than last year. 

NS : 9 cm


----------



## Shiva (Mar 5, 2011)

Very nice and it looks like it's branching. Well done.


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 5, 2011)

very nice


----------



## koshki (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful! Both flower and photo!


----------



## John M (Mar 5, 2011)

Verrry nice! BTW: *C*ardinale should have a capital "C" because it's a hybrid.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 5, 2011)

I know, John... I made a mistake .... I am sorry. I think it is so important to write the names correctly. And I knew that Cardinale was a hybrid... No excuses. Too bad we cannot change the subject.

And the clonal name is 'Liisa', not 'Lisa'....


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice color and pattern on the inner lip!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 5, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> I know, John... I made a mistake .... I am sorry. I think it is so important to write the names correctly. And I knew that Cardinale was a hybrid... No excuses. Too bad we cannot change the subject.
> 
> And the clonal name is 'Liisa', not 'Lisa'....



Not to worry -- it's so easy to make mistakes posting names. I know!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh, that is quite pretty! :smitten:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Bolero (Mar 5, 2011)

Very pretty! I would love to own that one.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 6, 2011)

Alaways nice to see! A must have clasic!


----------



## Clark (Mar 6, 2011)

Charming.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 6, 2011)

My favourite Phrag!
What size is the plant?


----------



## Hera (Mar 6, 2011)

Great colors.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks everybody!

Paph LdyMacBeth: It is a muligrowths plant. Foliage is 10 to 15 inches long. The overall plant is 20 inches wide.

It grows in a 1 gallon nursery pot. The flower scape is near 18 inches by now but it will grow taller of course. Another bud is now initiated.

I bought the plant in 2009. There were 2 fans.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 8, 2011)

I like that great bloom a lot!!!! (and must some day get one of these ) Jean


----------



## Dido (Mar 8, 2011)

A great one congrats


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## koshki (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh, that is so beautiful! I hope mine grows up to be just like that!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2011)

Lovely photo, also!


----------



## wojtek (Apr 11, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## AquaGem (Apr 11, 2011)

So nice......


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 11, 2011)

:clap::clap:AWWW - Sweet - I just love this X - such charm! :drool::drool:


----------

